# Hanging Sheetrock on a 12 foot ceiling.



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Why not use System Scaffold & eliminate the wood & labor to assemble the caster frame ?


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

ClarenceBauer said:


> Why not use System Scaffold & eliminate the wood & labor to assemble the caster frame ?


Old habits are hard to break. Make due with what you have. (within reason of course)

Everything in the pics I already own. Lumber included. But I do not have wheels for the scaffolding. I have considered getting some, but 99% of the time the scaffolding is set up outside along a wall and wheels are not needed. (I did purchase the 4" swivel casters)

Any thoughts on a setting compound for cold weather taping and finishing.
We are a little warm at the moment, but typically daytime highs are around 30, and nights down through 20's. I have only used setting compounds for patchwork, but considering Durabond 90 or similar.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If you want some scaffolding to keep on hand check with the scaffold rental company & ask if you can purchase their scaffold that they cannot rent. If scaffold is damaged in anyway it can not be rented some that have small dents or dings are set aside for scrap or parts cost is very reasonable. As for the type of mud I would use the setting compound for taping. Than try my receipt & get the Durabond 20 ( it has more Plaster of Paris ) than add finishing Lime Type "S" this will slow the set time plus it will make the application easy & with very little to no sanding. You can add about 20 % by volume. Use the spray bottle with a mist spray setting if you are right handed spray with left hand & trowel with right = smooth finish. As long as the temps in side are above 40* you should be ok.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

ClarenceBauer said:


> As for the type of mud I would use the setting compound for taping. Than try my receipt & get the Durabond 20 ( it has more Plaster of Paris ) than add finishing Lime Type "S" this will slow the set time plus it will make the application easy & with very little to no sanding. You can add about 20 % by volume. Use the spray bottle with a mist spray setting if you are right handed spray with left hand & trowel with right = smooth finish. As long as the temps in side are above 40* you should be ok.



If I understand you correctly, your recommendation is to use a straight mix of Durabond 20 for tape setting, then use 20% lime with Durabond 20 for finishing.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes that is correct use the Durabond 20 with no added mixture. 
Keep in mind that Durabond is a mix of Plaster of Paris ( moulding plaster ) the 20 has more moulding plaster in the mix causing it to set faster plus Limestone , Mica & clay.
By adding the extra Lime you will make a mixture that will set slower the Lime will act as a plasticizer making it east to spread.
A typical plaster mix is a mix of 2 Lime to 1 Gauging plaster the moulding is added to cause a faster set time.


----------



## HenryMac (Sep 12, 2018)

At my previous shop we used 4 x 8 Smart Siding for the 14 ft ceiling. I rented an electric scissor lift to install it, which would also work with drywall. 

To load the plywood onto the lift I made a wooden fixture structure out of 2x4's that attached to the scissor lift handrails. The fixture was about 6-1/2 ft tall from the platform of the lift. Just right to stand under the plywood and work.

I would load the sheathing onto the platform, get in the lift, and raise it into position, then screw the sheet to the ceiling trusses.

Sorry, no pictures, but I think you get the idea.

Hope that helps. :vs_cool:

PS: I'd be concerned about stepping off the platform in the set-up you have. OSHA would have a field day with that.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

OSHA would have a field day with the use of a scissor for material lifting.
Scissor lifts are for Personnel only.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I don't live near a ocean. I have no plans of going to the ocean anytime soon. And yet I am fairly certain that my odds of getting a attacked by a shark are greater than my odds of seeing an OSHA inspector at my personal residence.


Working on a platform without a railing is like working in a live electrical box. It gives you a heightened sense of awareness. One and two tier heights aren't too bad. When you start getting 3 and 4 high, you better have your ducts in row. Those are bone breaking heights.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Beepster (Oct 19, 2009)

Being a DIYer like you, i will give you props, Yoda. That is a pretty ingenious solution. And that whole contraption looks pretty solid.


B


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Beepster said:


> Being a DIYer like you, i will give you props, Yoda. That is a pretty ingenious solution. And that whole contraption looks pretty solid.
> 
> B



Thanks, it is pretty steady. I feel completely comfortable working off it. Probably the weakest link in the assembly is the 7/16 OSB top. That is what I had laying around so that is what I used. But even with that the gaps spanning the planks are only about 6" or less.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> Thanks, it is pretty steady. I feel completely comfortable working off it. Probably the weakest link in the assembly is the 7/16 OSB top. That is what I had laying around so that is what I used. But even with that the gaps spanning the planks are only about 6" or less.


 Watch those mid bay joints, they can sag, you may want to put a block between the trusses so you can hold them up. You can lift then 1/8 high for easier filling the but joints.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Nealtw said:


> Watch those mid bay joints, they can sag, you may want to put a block between the trusses so you can hold them up. You can lift then 1/8 high for easier filling the but joints.





I didn't think sag would be an issue with 5/8 sheetrock and the but boards overlapping by 6" on each side. Definitely would not be convenient to add bracing at this point.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Well done - I'd be glad to work with you any day.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Domo said:


> Well done - I'd be glad to work with you any day.


Thanks Domo, I work at something most everyday, so feel free to stop in anytime. 

The mobile platform has been a huge help getting the door and opener installed. Couldn't imagine trying to do this off a ladder. It made winding the torsion spring fairly easy.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> The mobile platform has been a huge help getting the door and opener installed. Couldn't imagine trying to do this off a ladder.
> 
> 
> View attachment 549917


Mine was a much larger project, 16' ceilings and 4,000 ft². My roll around was 2 lifts of 6' staging two sections wide and even a set of steps to get up. Well a lot of people who saw it laughed at me, but all who used it agreed it was safer and a time saver. When we put the trusses up the crane man was very experienced and we weren't, especially on those 52' trusses. He would swing each in place and then jump off of his machine and literally run up those stairs to help secure all in place. He also commented about how great the mobile platform was and there was nobody laughing anymore.

I've used the quick method for getting down from a ladder a couple of times (called falling) so happy to take some extra time to be safe.

Good job
Bud


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Bud, sounds like a nice building and exactly what I need. I have about 2000 feet, but its in 4 locations! Sometime in the near future I am hoping to get a 30 x 80 pole barn built.


----------

